# L180 pleco



## stuby

Had two pairs breed at the same time and fry are out of the caves now....one is a wild pair the other is F1 pair. 

Here's some older pics of fry and adults


----------



## Bettawhisperer

That is so cool. Congrtz on the fry. Are you going to be selling some of the fry. I might be interested?


----------



## toddnbecka

Congrats on the spawns, they look good and healthy. Do you keep them in soft, acidic water conditions?


----------



## stuby

Thank you, glad you like them.

I mix my water with RO to get PH-7.2, GH-8, KH-6 and TDS~150 so not to soft.

I will be selling some if you are interested let me know Bettawhisperer....this isn't there first spawn and I have some F1's that are from fry to 3"+ juvies....


----------



## Bettawhisperer

Ok thanks. Maybe in awhile.


----------



## lohachata

hi stuby...i would be interested in buying some as well..i am down to only a few plecos right now..66's are giving me a hard time about producing more young..going to be some major revamping over the next 6 months..it will most likely include 6 or 8 species of plecos..but it is going to take some time..money is tight..


----------



## Revolution1221

how much are u asking for in the 2"-3" range?


----------



## FishMatt

Congrats on the little ones


----------



## stuby

lohachata said:


> hi stuby...i would be interested in buying some as well..i am down to only a few plecos right now..66's are giving me a hard time about producing more young..going to be some major revamping over the next 6 months..it will most likely include 6 or 8 species of plecos..but it is going to take some time..money is tight..


Hope the L66's start breeding for you bud.....I have two different kinds of them and neither has bred for me yet. Had one female trapped but that is as far as they went. Any time you want some let me know...I have a bunch in a few tanks now so no worries on me running out for a long time! lol That reminds me, I need to get some more plecocaine from you, I'll send you a PM here.....

For the 2" to 3" I'd have to get $15 each...at that size they are sexable. Smaller ones would be less...but I can't be 100% on the sex if you are looking for a pair.


----------



## Revolution1221

$15 isn't bad what would the shipping quote be to 54601?


----------



## Revolution1221

im also interested in your other plecos u just posted especially the L15 i would just need to do some research into them and see if they are compatable in my tank.


----------



## stuby

Revolution1221 said:


> $15 isn't bad what would the shipping quote be to 54601?


You have a PM...


----------

